# Show Jumping trainers in Virginia



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm up near Richmond, but I hear Judy Swal is one of the best around here. I dont know abut trainers near Lynchburg, sorry!! Everyone I talk to says "if you want to win, train with Judy"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

xlionesss said:


> I'm up near Richmond, but I hear Judy Swal is one of the best around here. I dont know abut trainers near Lynchburg, sorry!! Everyone I talk to says "if you want to win, train with Judy"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im not familiar with the area, how far out would you say she is  Could you pm me her email? Id love to talk to her!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I sadly don't have any of her contact information as Ive never trained with her. Richmond is about 2 hours away from Lynchburg, but there are quite a few great trainers up here and I'm sure it's well worth the haul if you own a trailer. Google her name and I'm sure you'll find her info, she likely travels, how far I'm not sure though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

I looked up the distance. I would love somewhere closer, but id probably just board at the college then if that was the case and trailer like twice a week for lessons. Thanks for the info and if you have any more, let me hear!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Not a problem! I'll ask my trainer when I see her next and PM you, she's been all over VA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you! If she can think of any successful trainers close by, please let me know!


----------

